# Kinda freaked out but very excited



## my2scents (Oct 20, 2011)

going to be doing a huge Xmas event 20,000 people I'm scared I don't have enough product! I've been working like a freak.
& I'm also commited to some much smaller shows to follow, what if I run out of soap?
I have 350 bars, 25 different scents, bath salts, body scrubs , body butter, balms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

my2scents said:
			
		

> going to be doing a huge Xmas event 20,000 people I'm scared I don't have enough product! I've been working like a freak.
> & I'm also commited to some much smaller shows to follow, what if I run out of soap?
> I have 350 bars, 25 different scents, bath salts, body scrubs , body butter, balms.



If you run out of soap, you have done your job! Stay at the fair and have samples and take orders if you sell out. Just keep samples on reserve to do so.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 20, 2011)

Cool!  Post after the event and tell us how it went!!  That's exciting.  

Funny thing is...here it is only 2 months into fall season, and I'm already pooped.  Wish I had your energy!  I had an unexpected huge sale last week and am scrambling to make soap this week to have enough for the month of December.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 20, 2011)

Congratulations! I think this is awesome. 

Is there anyone who can help you? Someone who could cut and package, add the labels or anything along these lines so you can concentrate on just making soap.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 21, 2011)

Make more of your best sellers because I can see you running out.  :wink:


----------



## my2scents (Oct 21, 2011)

Well its a 5 day show starting mid week, I'm sharing a booth with a jewlery maker freind rom the farmers market, the show is huge & amazing there are about 6 soapers there only 1 has a similar stye & none have the selection I have but........ after having chatted up some vendors it seems not much is selling for all categories :shock:  , the hours are long 10 hour days & there appears to be ALOT of people but. My jewlery partner only sold $100 Wednesday & about the same Thursday, & the other soaper lady told me she ony sold $12 yesterday!
She paid $3000 for a 10X10 corner booth ( not to mention hotel & parking because she is from out of town! we paid $540 for a 6X8 but we got upgraded to a 10X10 for free because it was empty :shock: 
There seems to be alot of imported junky  cheap stuff there & not as much handcrafted items as previous shows.
 This is a well established highly advertised television event in its 22 year!
I'm glad I didn't pay for a whole  10X10 booth!
Hopefully folks will come out strong Saturday & Sunday which is when I'll be there.Its the "Tacoma food & gift Festival"


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm thinking more people will be out and about on the weekend!  GL!


----------



## Moonblossom (Oct 21, 2011)

Ahh I see this advertised on TV and thought about going to it Sunday. Maybe I'll give you a holler


----------



## maya (Oct 21, 2011)

good luck! i hope you sell everything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day right? Good luck! I hope yousell out   Let us know how it goes if you are not totally exhausted after.


----------



## my2scents (Oct 21, 2011)

Moonblossom said:
			
		

> Ahh I see this advertised on TV and thought about going to it Sunday. Maybe I'll give you a holler


Yes please, swing by & say hello at The "AromaSoapLab" booth in the main building back towards the food booth #15. Theres a car beside us.
it would be fun to see you Terri.


----------



## Bean13 (Oct 25, 2011)

SOOOOOOO.....  How did ya make out?

  8)


----------

